# show quality



## magic (May 27, 2014)

i have no experience or knowledge about chickens but a friend of mine has this gold dutch hen i believe and is offering to let me have it. so what i would like to know is if it is show quality or not, she says it is at least a year old but it is very small. is this breed supposed to be this small?



















sorry they are not great pics, i can get more tomorrow. thanks!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Looking up the breed says it's a bantam, so yep...it would be that small. I don't know how "show quality" this one is, but she looks pretty nice to me


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

Show quality chickens are judged pretty hard.
I'm not familiar with that particular breed, but I've been involved with show-quality poultry in a general sense and I know that some of the things that will be evaluated include the exact shape of the comb, leg color, eye color, body stance, weight, plumage condition, plumage color and markings, and overall fitness (perfect feet, straight keel and legs, etc.)

If you're familiar with the breed and if she looks good to you then I would say go for it! One of the reasons that showing poultry is so much fun is that they usually will have a LOT of babies, and you only need one good one to make it to the winner's circle.


----------

